
UX Best Practices for Feature Phone Apps - yono38
https://medium.com/worldcover-insurance/ux-best-practices-for-feature-phone-apps-c14d1cda18c3
======
yono38
Hey all, I wrote this article to bring some more awareness to the USSD
technologies being used by millions of people that are outside the usual stack
developed on by most of us in the HN community. Happy to answer any questions
here!

